# Blue diamond printer



## sairzz (May 20, 2015)

Has anyone used this? I came across the blue diamond screen printing setup on YouTube and it looks great for people with lack of space, also looks pretty easy to build something similar,however I'm just worried at how well something like this would be at holding registration, after being ripped off with my last multi coloured press I'd like to get some views on this.

Tia


----------



## goad (Feb 7, 2007)

Did you end up buying this?
Did you ever get any responses??


----------



## BTCT (Oct 27, 2014)

I used a press like this one, when I first started my business and it worked great. Bob is an honest guy and his equipment is good. You just need to be able to build stand for the equipment. Its a good little press and I am thinking about buying the Blue Diamond Silk Screen Printer for my smaller shop. You can't beat the price for a 6 color press.


----------



## goad (Feb 7, 2007)

I ended up buying this and I really like it. For a new start and inexpensive...this is a good printer. 
Kudos to Bob for this!


----------

